# MSI B450M PRO-VDH MAX, AMD B450 with Ryzen 5 3600



## Palteboy (Nov 19, 2019)

Hello, I wanted to buy a new gaming PC but I don't know much about it. Would this motherboard work fine with the cpu? Would a *Asus PRIME B450M-A *also work? (Its a bit cheaper) I'm also buying from a prebuilt site so there isnt too much to choose from. An *Asus TUF B450-Plus Gaming* was also in mind.

Full build would be:

CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
GPU: AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT 8GB, Sapphire Pulse
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x8gb 3000mhz
PSU: be quiet! System Power 9 600 Watt (80+)
Case: Fractal Design Focus G

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## ExalyThor (Nov 20, 2019)

The pro vdh should be fine with an overclocked 6 core or a stock 8 core. But if you plan to go beyond 8 cores in the future you should consider getting the tomahawk max instead. Either way I'd drop the 5700xt for a non xt model. The powercolor red dragon and sapphire pulse are solid choices.


----------



## Palteboy (Nov 20, 2019)

ExalyThor said:


> The pro vdh should be fine with an overclocked 6 core or a stock 8 core. But if you plan to go beyond 8 cores in the future you should consider getting the tomahawk max instead. Either way I'd drop the 5700xt for a non xt model. The powercolor red dragon and sapphire pulse are solid choices.


Would the *Asus TUF B450-Plus Gaming *be a good choice too? And about the non XT, they are actually just a few bucks apart for me so going for the XT would be a better choice?


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 20, 2019)

bot mb are fine.
get cheaper one.
if you are gaming at 1080p 5700 should be fine. if the difference is really small better take XT. it has better performance
invest saved money in min 3200mhz ram but avoid corsair if possible and at least bronze psu.
if you give link to prebuilt site and max budget we can help better.
why buying retail parts isnt option


----------



## ExalyThor (Nov 20, 2019)

The asus tuf is horrible, it overvolts the cpu, and msi max branded motherboards support 3rd gen ryzen out of the box. As for the psu, don't overspend on bs ratings unless you actually care about efficency. School pcs run on noname psus several hours/day for years and they have never blown, and if they did it was user error. Consider that and the fact that be quiet is a reputable brand.


----------



## Palteboy (Nov 20, 2019)

ExalyThor said:


> The asus tuf is horrible, it overvolts the cpu, and msi max branded motherboards support 3rd gen ryzen out of the box. As for the psu, don't overspend on bs ratings unless you actually care about efficency. School pcs run on noname psus several hours/day for years and they have never blown, and if they did it was user error. Consider that and the fact that be quiet is a reputable brand.


Is the be quiet! System Power 9 600 Watt (80+) a fine choice then or? Also they sadly only have the *MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC* and *MSI B450 Gaming Plus *in their configurator available. I also went with 3200mhz ram and a RX 5700 Sapphire Pulse now.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 20, 2019)

Palteboy said:


> s the be quiet! System Power 9 600 Watt (80+) a fine choice then or?


no. 
what other options do you have


----------



## Palteboy (Nov 20, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> bot mb are fine.
> get cheaper one.
> if you are gaming at 1080p 5700 should be fine. if the difference is really small better take XT. it has better performance
> invest saved money in min 3200mhz ram but avoid corsair if possible and at least bronze psu.
> ...


Going with a RX 5700 Sapphire Pulse  and went with 3200mhz RAM, now I just need the motherboard --> *MSI B450 Gaming Plus / Asus TUF B450-Plus Gaming / Asus PRIME B450M-A *
And I want it working out of the box, that's why I'd like to buy a prebuilt system, less hassle for myself.



ne6togadno said:


> no.
> what other options do you have


The other PSU's are way more expensive. The next closest in price would be a Corsair CX750 750 Watt (80+) Which is 30€ more expensive.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 20, 2019)

Corsair is better








Edit: Msi>tuf>prime. If prise difference is less then 10-15€ get msi


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 20, 2019)

Is it possible to see the site you are picking so all can see what is available in there?



Palteboy said:


> Going with a RX 5700 Sapphire Pulse  and went with 3200mhz RAM, now I just need the motherboard --> *MSI B450 Gaming Plus / Asus TUF B450-Plus Gaming / Asus PRIME B450M-A *
> And I want it working out of the box, that's why I'd like to buy a prebuilt system, less hassle for myself.
> 
> 
> The other PSU's are way more expensive. The next closest in price would be a Corsair CX750 750 Watt (80+) Which is 30€ more expensive.


From those 3 ditch the 2 ASUS... The MSI is pretty ok but consider *MSI B450 Gaming Plus MAX *or even better the* Tomahawk MAX *if its close to that price.
That BeQuiet 600W PSU I think its is ok for a budget system like this (350~400W peak with the XT) as long as you dont go higher in components power draw in future. Or you can go with a better 550W.
As for the 5700 vs the 5700XT... The XT is about +15% better performance. If the price delta is close to that you may consider it as well.


----------



## Palteboy (Nov 20, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Is it possible to see the site you are picking so all can see what is available in there?
> 
> 
> From those 3 ditch the 2 ASUS... The MSI is pretty ok but consider *MSI B450 Gaming Plus MAX *or even better the* Tomahawk MAX *if its close to that price.
> ...


The Sapphire Pulse RX 5700XT is around 60€ more than the 5700, is that still worth it or just stay with the Rx 5700 for 1080p Gaming? Also I can only really choose from those 3 motherboards since I'm buying from a prebuilt site and the other boards are around 40€ than the once I've mentioned.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 20, 2019)

+60€ out of how much? ...and what brands?
If you are sticking to 1080p then 5700 is more than enough for it. If you want later to upgrade to 1440p then go with the XT.

Show us the site... we... I.. dont mind if its foreign language. You are from Europe I guess. Like me...


----------



## Palteboy (Nov 20, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> +60€ out of how much? ...and what brands?
> If you are sticking to 1080p then 5700 is more than enough for it. If you want later to upgrade to 1440p then go with the XT.
> 
> Show us the site... we... I.. dont mind if its foreign language. You are from Europe I guess. Like me...


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 20, 2019)

All B450 *max* series from MSI must support Ryzen3000 out of the box so you dont need to flash BIOS to install the 3600.
The first does not have *BIOS flashback button*, the other 2 have it and they have better VRM too. All three could take up to 3900X with a good amount of air flow around the VRM if you are interested in a few years to switch to higher CPU, once prices have gone down. But as I said gaming plus and tomahawk will do it easier.
All three have debug LEDs for trouble shooting.





						MSI B450M PRO-VDH MAX Micro ATX AM4 Motherboard
					






					de.pcpartpicker.com
				








						MSI B450 Gaming Plus MAX ATX AM4 Motherboard
					






					de.pcpartpicker.com
				








						MSI B450 TOMAHAWK MAX ATX AM4 Motherboard
					






					de.pcpartpicker.com
				




For the GPU as I said before, depends in what you want in resolution 1080/1440p





						Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 8 GB PULSE Video Card
					






					de.pcpartpicker.com
				








						Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT 8 GB PULSE Video Card
					






					de.pcpartpicker.com
				




Both are fine, the second has tighter timings. Ryzen likes tighter timings. Both can be tweaked after for increase in performance.





						G.Skill Ripjaws V 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR4-3600 CL19 Memory
					






					de.pcpartpicker.com
				








						G.Skill Trident Z 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR4-3600 CL17 Memory
					






					de.pcpartpicker.com


----------



## Palteboy (Nov 20, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> All B450 *max* series from MSI must support Ryzen3000 out of the box so you dont need to flash BIOS to install the 3600.
> The first does not have *BIOS flashback button*, the other 2 have it and they have better VRM too. All three could take up to 3900X with a good amount of air flow around the VRM if you are interested in a few years to switch to higher CPU, once prices have gone down. But as I said gaming plus and tomahawk will do it easier.
> All three have debug LEDs for trouble shooting.
> 
> ...


Well like I said, I'm buying the PC from a prebuilt site with a configurator so I can only choose from the ones on the list. Guess I'll go with the PRO VDH then.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 20, 2019)

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de
					

Bei Mindfactory.de finden Sie günstige Hardware, Software, Notebooks, Computer, Tablets, Smartphones, Spielekonsolen und vieles mehr.




					www.mindfactory.de
				



this is what you can get with x570 mb






						Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de
					

Bei Mindfactory.de finden Sie günstige Hardware, Software, Notebooks, Computer, Tablets, Smartphones, Spielekonsolen und vieles mehr.




					www.mindfactory.de
				



this is with b450 mb. you dont need to pay for bios update as you can do easy by yourself
compare the prices with your prebuilt. this can give you base for comparison

edit


Palteboy said:


> so I can only choose from the ones on the list


get msi b450 gaming plus. gaming pro carbon is ok too and have wifi but it is 30 more. it's up to you if price is ok


----------



## ExalyThor (Nov 20, 2019)

Yes Palteboy get the be quiet unit that you originally intended to buy. Nothing wrong with it beside consuming 15 extra w from the wall compared to the overpriced makers like seasonic sell.


----------



## Palteboy (Nov 20, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de
> 
> 
> Bei Mindfactory.de finden Sie günstige Hardware, Software, Notebooks, Computer, Tablets, Smartphones, Spielekonsolen und vieles mehr.
> ...


Okay, thanks a lot!


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 20, 2019)

ExalyThor said:


> Yes Palteboy get the be quiet unit that you originally intended to buy. Nothing wrong with it beside consuming 15 extra w from the wall compared to the overpriced makers like seasonic sell.


yap pairing vga card that can pull 230W+ under load with dual rail psu with 220w max on one rail and 260w on other is nothing wrong... if you like headaches.
i'd suggest you to do a bit of research before you give advises


----------



## ExalyThor (Nov 20, 2019)

75w of which are drawn from the pcie slot. And iirc 230-75=165w from vga cable. Let's not forget that 5700 non xt cards draw around 200w, effectively drawing 125w from the vga power connector(s).
i'd suggest you to do a bit more research than you have already done before you give advices.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 20, 2019)

ExalyThor said:


> The pro vdh should be fine with an overclocked 6 core or a stock 8 core. But if you plan to go beyond 8 cores in the future you should consider getting the tomahawk max instead. Either way I'd drop the 5700xt for a non xt model. The powercolor red dragon and sapphire pulse are solid choices.



the gaming plus max is the same board as the tomahawk max, just with a slightly larger heatsink. not sure the tomahawk is really worth the extra $15 really. it's literally the same board, and the gaming plus max heatsinks are fair enough


----------



## ExalyThor (Nov 20, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> the gaming plus max is the same board as the tomahawk max, just with a slightly larger heatsink. not sure the tomahawk is really worth the extra $15 really. it's literally the same board, and the gaming plus max heatsinks are fair enough


tomahawk looks better when combined with the red dragon from powercolor


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 20, 2019)

ExalyThor said:


> tomahawk looks better when combined with the red dragon from powercolor



I actually might be wrong anyway, I was just looking, and the Tomahawk max has a silver square thing on the mobo to the top left of the left heatsink, that the gaming plus max does not have... so they actually might not be the same boards. hell if I know.  MSI really needs to get better on distinguishing the differences for the average consumer.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 20, 2019)

ExalyThor said:


> 75w of which are drawn from the pcie slot. And iirc 230-75=165w from vga cable. Let's not forget that 5700 non xt cards draw around 200w, effectively drawing 125w from the vga power connector(s).
> i'd suggest you to do a bit more research than you have already done before you give advices.


and those 75w for pcie come out from thin air not from 12v rails on psu right?


----------



## ExalyThor (Nov 20, 2019)

they come trough the other rail, splitting the workload


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 20, 2019)

According to this the BeQuiet SystemPower9 is Tier-B and the Seasonic M12ii is Tier-D





						PSU Tier List rev. 14.8
					

PSU Tier List 4.0 rev. 14.8 (END OF LIFE) Last Update: 27-07-2021 Legend : Gray - EoL/obsolete and/or otherwise not recommended for purchase. Green - small form-factor (gold and blue colors are disregarded due to scarcity of SFX PSUs) Gold - best units in the tier (includes requirements for blue ...




					linustechtips.com
				




And from X570 line the only that stands out at 150~160€/$ or even lower are the ASUS boards. MSI though has a very good line in budget B450, at X570 budget not so much.



ne6togadno said:


> yap pairing vga card that can pull 230W+ under load with dual rail psu with 220w max on one rail and 260w on other is nothing wrong... if you like headaches.
> i'd suggest you to do a bit of research before you give advises


If we are talking about the RedDragon 5700 non XT then this card is a 160~180W card depending the BIOS settings (1 or 2)


----------

